# Alloy Wheel Refurb



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

I took avoiding action to get around a parked car and mounted the kerb today. Scuffed my alloy and am soo annoyed! Can anyone recommend a good company to get it back to perfection, in the Nottingham/Derby area?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

That is minor enough that a good mobile guy could sort it quite quickly.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i'd be tempted to give that a quick flat with some wet & dry & touch it up with silver paint! Its hardly noticeable.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I've had hang nails bigger than that! 

A decent smooth over and some touch up bud


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

ive had ones bigger than stumpy......

sandpaper and touch up


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't trust myself to get a perfect result, which is what I want. Think I want to pay someone to do it properly


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

you could try The Wheel Specialist in Nottingham , Mark and his team are fantastic :thumb:

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/nottingham/


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you got a spare so the wheel can be taken away or are does it need doing on the day? 
Ive got a guy I use frequently and he's turned out some good repairs at reasonable costing.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

On the day ideally. Does your guy do mobile repairs?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel your pain mate....i did similar to one of mine, one that i'd only had fully refurbished a couple of months ago, but i ended up biting the bullet and sending it back off for a fresh refurb.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I had mine done from here, at their Derby branch, they also have one in Nottingham.

Cannot fault the service I got.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a bad experience at the wheel specialist head office in Birmingham a few years ago. They did them twice and the quality was poor both times so I gave up and bought some used wheels in mint original condition off one of the Mercedes forums. If you only need 1 that may be a good route to take.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Dan Merrin wheels in Long Eaton.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks like it's not diamond cut, so much easier and cheaper to repair.


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

I know the feeling I have scuff so small it only took off the finish coat, it's back to the black coat, very annoying, I feel touching up incorrectly can make it look far worse


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> Dan Merrin wheels in Long Eaton.


Dan's gonna put it right on Thursday. I'll let you know how good a job he makes of it afterwards.


----------



## Manni2375 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have just had all 4 wheels refubised by The Wheel Specialist in Nottingham, same day service and reasonably priced. I had the wheels stripped, powder coated and baked, the wheels are now faultless!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Manni2375 said:


> I have just had all 4 wheels refubised by The Wheel Specialist in Nottingham, same day service and reasonably priced. I had the wheels stripped, powder coated and baked, the wheels are now faultless!


Had mine done at the Derby branch. Night and day difference.

You should now seal them.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Well Dan let me down. He broke down on the way in to meet me and then never called again to apologise and rearrange. Poor service... So I then gave the job to Chris Brand from smart-rimz.co.uk and he did a brilliant job. Great results and a proper nice guy. I would definitely use him again and definitely recommend him if you want your wheels sorting in the Midlands.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow great result


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

I ended up having both front alloys fully refurbed, no blow in smart repairs, and they look fantastic. His normal price is £40 a corner, which I though was brilliant seeing as you get such a good job.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Blimey £40 a corner. That's awesome


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's the other wheel he did. I properly curbed it but you never know


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is wizardry, fantastic result you must be well chuffed


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Wow, I need to find someone like that as the Clio ones are like that


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Was this a mobile service? Did he take off the tyre? As the pics shows a different area of the tyre..


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

He does mobile but I took the car to his unit for the job. Not sure if the tyre came off. As for the photo showing a different area of the tyre, it doesn't matter as the whole wheel face was done and its flawless in every spot


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Great results. Was it a full wheel refurb or just the damaged area you had done.

As the first picture, i have a few small ones on mine and the wifes, i dont think i needs a full refurb yet but can anyone suggest a good touch up paint for honda alloys. Or is it a case of just trying to match colour.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

I had full wheel face refurb. Can't help with your paint matching but if you can have a proper refurb for £40 then I wouldn't bother trying to paint it myself...


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

That price is really good; I just called Pristine Wheel Refurbishment and The Wheel Specialists (which are closer to my area), and they were quoting £80-90... (more than I bought the wheel for)..


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

benwhit said:


> Here's the other wheel he did. I properly curbed it but you never know


 This is the wrong spoke! The tyre pattern is different in the two pictures, unless tyres were removed of course :thumb:


----------

